# VÁlvula De RetenciÓn De Flujo Inverso



## TSUIMA

Hola, como puedo traducir los términos resaltados en rojo dentro de este contexto?
Una válvula de retención de flujo inverso en el lado de descarga de cada bomba de aceite con indicador del sentido del flujo.
Likewise, cómo puedo decir 
Dos válvulas de cierre-apertura en la entrada y salida del circuito de agua de cada enfriador.
Your kind help shall be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Válvula de retención de flujo inverso: *check valve to avoid inverse flow*

Indicador del sentido del flujo: *Flow direction indicator* http://ar.search.yahoo.com/search?p=%22flow+direction+indicator%22&ei=UTF-8&fr=FP-tab-web-t340&x=wrt&meta=all%3D1


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Fijate, por favor, que arriba puse "check" valve. Lo había escrito mal, pero ya está corregido...

Otra cosa, encontré varios sitios donde dice "entrance of the circuit" y "exit of the circuit", para que puedas chequear que tal vez pueda ser una posible traducción al inglés para "entrada y salida del circuito"

Suerte con tu traducción


----------



## TSUIMA

Uff, que amable MoonLight
Gracias por la dirección de yahoo que seguramente me servirá para investigar un poco antes de "molestar" al foro.
Siempre tengo problemas con eso de "entrada y salida" sobre todo cuando se trata de traducciones tan técnicas donde casi nada se parece a los términos de uso normal.
ThankU so much...


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¡No hay problema!

Sé que las traducciones técnicas son muy dificiles; para eso están los foros, así que no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## TSUIMA

OK then.
ThankU again


----------



## abeltio

TSUIMA said:


> Hola, como puedo traducir los términos resaltados en rojo dentro de este contexto?
> Una válvula de retención de flujo inverso [this is a "check valve"] en el lado de descarga de cada bomba de aceite con indicador del sentido del flujo [flow direction indicator].
> Likewise, cómo puedo decir
> Dos válvulas de cierre-apertura en la entrada [inlet] y salida [discharge]  del circuito de agua de cada enfriador.
> Your kind help shall be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## TSUIMA

Hi Abeltio,
Thank you for answering my post. I have a doubt though, is this válvula de retención de flujo inverso (check valve) the same "simple" válvula de retención -sin flujo inverso- (check valve)? Don´t you have to mention something else like reverse or inverse or something in order to make a difference between them? Would I be too "fastidiosa" if I ask you to please clarify my doubt?
By the way, do you know what a Tanque Conservador is in English? Is it an Expansion Tank? -I think it is something like an oil reservoir or something. If you know, please clarify that as well.
ThankU.


----------



## jalibusa

-That's what check valves (any and all check valves) do for a living: make reverse flow impossible. I think " válvula de retención de flujo inverso " is redundant, a check valve will always allow flow in one direction only.
-Two on-off valves at the inlet and outlet of each cooler's water line.


----------



## psicutrinius

This valve is also called "válvula antirretorno".

I agree with jalibusa and precisely, "válvula antirretorno" leaves everything very clear and without the need, or convenience, for adding that you are to prevent reverse flow. This meaning is fully "built-in" in the name.


----------



## TSUIMA

Hello guys,
I'm so very grateful for both your explanations on the matter,  no doubts whatsoever; I'm satisfied for learning my today's share thanks to you.

Please one more thing,  does anybody know what a Tanque Conservador is in English? Probably an oil container or something of the kind. Any ideas?

See you online.


----------



## psicutrinius

El problema es: ¿qué "conserva" el tanque ese?. Si es un tanque compensador (es decir, *en un circuito a presión*, como sería el caso del tanque en los circuitos de refrigeración de motores en vehículos), se le puede llamar "header tank", pero puede ser muchas más cosas.

¿No tienes ningún contexto (inmediato o no) de donde se pueda deducir qué hace / donde está ubicado / qué contiene / por qué lo contiene (es decir, que función en el equipo tiene el fluido que contiene) el tanque ese de todos los demonios?.

Ah, y si, la válvula antirretorno, o de retención, se traduce por "check valve", sin más. Como muy bien dice jalibusa, "that's what they do for a living".


----------



## jalibusa

Me inclino por suponer que "tanque conservador" es una forma local de llamarle a un reservorio de aceite, y así le llamaría: "oil reservoir".


----------



## TSUIMA

Hello guys,
Gracias por toda la ayuda que siempre me prestan, efectivamente jalibusa está en lo cierto; y sí, se trata de un oil reservoir o Compensation Tank. Finalmente Abeltio disipó la duda en el thread que abrí ayer para RESPIRADERO DESECADOR Y TAPON DE LLENADO en el cual también participó jalibusa.   Que tal??
Thank you for your concern.
All you guys are my heroes.
I'll be back to bug U again with my doubts.


----------

